# 62264 & j3470/j3471



## NESmith (Mar 10, 2010)

Has anyone had any luck with getting these codes paid either by Medicare of Commerical?


----------



## Walker22 (Mar 10, 2010)

BCBS of Georgia considers that procedure "experimental". I have posted a link to the policy below. Medicare used to have either an LCD or NCD that said the same thing, but I could not locate it.

http://www.bcbsga.com/medicalpolicies/policies/mp_pw_a050271.htm


----------



## hgolfos (Mar 10, 2010)

Walker is right, MC does consider this procedure unproven; however, they have been paying our claims in spite of this.  We don't file the J codes so I can't help you there.

Walker, for MC that info is included in the LCD for Epidurals.


----------



## Walker22 (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^ I knew I had seen it somewhere, but couldn't remember where. Thanks!


----------



## hgolfos (Mar 10, 2010)

You're welcome.


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Mar 10, 2010)

I also have been getting paid by Highmark Medicare for this code w/out any problems.   we do not bill any J codes either


----------



## NESmith (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank You for all of your responses. But, I have another question. Why do you not bill the J codes?


----------



## hgolfos (Mar 11, 2010)

You only bill the J codes if you're provider is paying for/providing the drugs etc.  All my providers operate in hospital run pain clinics so they only bill for their services.


----------

